
Microsoft Ad Monetization platform shutting down June first - optimiz3
https://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/windowsapps/en-US/db8d44cb-1381-47f7-94d3-c6ded3fea36f/microsoft-ad-monetization-platform-shutting-down-june-1st
======
optimiz3
Microsoft Advertising is the only realistic ad platform for Microsoft Store
apps and this eliminates a huge swath of business models. IMO the writing is
on the wall for Microsoft Store apps.

